# Want to move to canada temporarily. What do I need?



## terri345 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,
U.S Citizen. I want to stay in Canada for about five to six months. Montreal to be specific. What do I have to show that I can support myself? Is five or six thousand dollars in bank account enough?

Will I have to prove that I plan to come back to U.S (DUH, Of course, I will come back. But when I was going to Italy they gave me so much hassle about this.) Of course, my lease in the U.S will be expiring at the end of the month which is why I am making such a big decision. I suppose I want to know what I will need to do or prove to be allowed to stay in Canada for that long. Also I have no 9-5 job, because I am a freelance writer.

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

terri345 said:


> Hi everyone,
> U.S Citizen. I want to stay in Canada for about five to six months. Montreal to be specific. What do I have to show that I can support myself? Is five or six thousand dollars in bank account enough?
> 
> Will I have to prove that I plan to come back to U.S (DUH, Of course, I will come back. But when I was going to Italy they gave me so much hassle about this.) Of course, my lease in the U.S will be expiring at the end of the month which is why I am making such a big decision. I suppose I want to know what I will need to do or prove to be allowed to stay in Canada for that long. Also I have no 9-5 job, because I am a freelance writer.
> ...


You may enter as a visitor and be granted a visa for *UP*to 6 months. It much depends on th IO's mood that day. There is nothing to display to prove anything but having/showing sufficient funds will not go wrong.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

terri345 said:


> Hi everyone,
> U.S Citizen. I want to stay in Canada for about five to six months. Montreal to be specific. What do I have to show that I can support myself? Is five or six thousand dollars in bank account enough?


Not for 6 months, you would need at least double that to support yourself. Plus as a visitor you won't be able to "work" legally. Getting caught working "off the books" will get you kicked out double quick.


----------



## terri345 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for replying but I am confused. Why would I need double 6,000 to care for myself for six months? 


Again, I dont plan to work in canada. I'm a free lance writer, and plan to be doing my work in the U.S even while in Canada thanks to internet and email. 

Also, this isnt about how I will survive in Canada since thats the least of my worries, is more about how to get the i/o to give me six months or not turn me back to the states, so its more about convincing an i/o I am not abandoning the states and I can care for myself than canadian standard of living.
Help please, thanks again.


----------

